# Sweetie my baby girl the best dog ever



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute to Sweetie - your love shines through. Tho your heart must ache with the tremendous loss in time sweet memories of Sweetie will brighten your day. Condolences and (((HUGS)))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A lovely tribute to a sweet dog. Goodnight, Sweetie - you were loving and very much loved, and will hold your place in your human’s heart forever.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. Sweetie was a wonderful dog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful poodle. She lived up to her name Sweetie. How lucky you two found each other. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

well now I am in tears this morning. What a wonderful like you and Sweetie shared. I am so sorry for your loss and hope you find another kindred spirit to share it with. Sweetie sounds like she was amazing.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My heart breaks for you and your loss. She had a wonderful life with you and you with her, such a lucky little girl


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

What a beautiful, beautiful tribute. All of us who have been there can relate to the love and the loss.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The saying "Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all" comes to mind.


It's so very hard when they go, but I treasure each moment I have had with my dogs over the past 50+ years. The memories alleviate, to some degree, the pain of parting.


May the wonderful memories of Sweetie sustain you.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

What a beautiful, heartfelt tribute to Sweetie. It seems she had a special purpose when she came into your life, and she blossomed under your love and care. You will feel her love around you always. Godspeed Sweetie.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a beautiful and loyal companion. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is beautiful and you were so lucky to have had each other. I am so very sorry for your loss.

Cathy


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Thank You all for your kind words*

Thank You all for your kind words. I miss her so much. In a way I think it was better that she was sick to begin with. I knew ultimately the day would come and I was able to spend all the quality time with her I could in those last few months. Even though she couldn't understand my words I told her so many times how much she means to me and I know she knew I loved her and always will. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 9, 2018)

I sure feel your pain over the loss of your beloved Sweetie. Very nice tribute to a certainly special loving dog.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a precious girl Sweetie was, and I am certain she rests in peace and joy now, thanks to you. Crying as I type these words, and hoping you'll feel the forum's caring coming your way. I doubt your meeting was an accident, and believe you two are tied together through eternity.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Whatever happened before, the best of her life began with you. She could not have been loved better, She knows that and loves you for it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I bet Sweetie is still around and looking after you. She might guide a new fur baby one day.
Eric


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm kind of teary-eyed now, that was beautiful and I am sad for your loss. It's clear you two were just meant to be, and I'm glad you two made each other so happy in her lifetime.


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

Your tribute was beautiful.... I can only hope I have the type of relationship with my Olaf that you did with Sweetie. Thank you for putting life into perspective.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just read your tribute for Sweetie and was so touched. What a wonderful dog, a heart dog, who will always have a special place in yours. RIP Sweetie.


----------

